# Heavy feeling in uterus... please say it's normal



## newblue82

I'm 16+2 and have had this heavy feeling in my uterus for the last few days. Literally feels like I'm carrying a brick or something in there LOL... I can't find anything on the internet about it except that it may be round ligament pain. It's really uncomfortable.


----------



## vaniilla

I'm not too sure really but I would say that if its not round ligament pain then its most likely a full bladder or funny stomach, I get that feeling a lot too but no idea what it is, sorry :wacko: :)


----------



## Annabel

Hi hun, Im not sure if its the same, but Ive had a few days when I was 18-19 weeks where it felt really heavy, not quite as heavy as a brick tho! I also had lots of shooting pain across my tummy, rung the EPU and said it was probably ligament pain

Hope it eases soon hun, but give your midwife a ring, it helped put my mind at ease! 

xx


----------



## lushious09

its a form of ligament pain... your uterus is stretching and putting pressure on your lower ab muscles making it feel as if you have a full bladder almost... i felt this but it was normal


----------



## NeyNey

I got that around 18 or so weeks I think, as baby goes through growth spurts we have to adjust to the extra weight that can creep up quickly...if you get any pain or bleeding see a Dr, but I think most experience that "heaviness" at some point, I found mine was worse when I'd first stand up after sitting or laying for a while.


----------



## hibiscus07

Hi--I feel that, too! I'm 16+3 and I've had it the last couple days. I had a similar feeling for a few weeks in first tri and it just went away.
I assumed that it's extra blood flow and/or stretching of the uterus (I hope, anyway, and not something bad!)


----------



## newblue82

NeyNey said:


> I got that around 18 or so weeks I think, as baby goes through growth spurts we have to adjust to the extra weight that can creep up quickly...if you get any pain or bleeding see a Dr, but I think most experience that "heaviness" at some point, I found mine was worse when I'd first stand up after sitting or laying for a while.

That's when it's most pronounced for me too. I'm relieved to hear that it's very likely nothing to worry about. I mean it comes and goes but it's such an unusual feeling. Hard to describe.


----------



## iwanta8a8y

I have been having this hun and then all of a sudden my belly popped out and I look pregnant now :happydance: So if you wernt showing much before you might be about to pop out :thumbup:


----------



## marie73

Just to reassure you that I was troubled with those symptoms last week. I found a warm heat pad was really effective. I spoke to my midwife at my appointment earlier this week and she explained that our uterus is now upright putting extra pressure on pelvic ligaments - she said the cervix is now hanging on ligaments like it's in a hammock. That's what it feels like! But my discomfort has eased off now although still get caught by pain on both sides if I move in a certain way!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Omg yes..I was just talking about this last night and worrying it was something bad. Everyone tells me it's normal tho :)


----------



## babybluestace

I've been having this the last few weeks it's such a weird sensation! I feel I'm having to walk with my legs crossed! Feels like my innards all gomna fall out!


----------



## sevenofnine

I'm getting that too, and it seems pretty early for that! It was stretching like crazy last night, though... I think it's growing rapidy! AHH!


----------



## Maddie30

I experience this a lot too. I'm glad to see this is normal & that you ladies went on to have healthy babies. For me its worse after using the toilet & when standing up


----------

